# Error SSN help



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi , trying sign up for flex , getting message on background check error . Screenshot below 









Emailed support , no answer 
SSN can't be wrong


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like that fake SSN you bought didn’t work. But seriously you gotta call or visit them since email isn’t working. Maybe you were off a digit somewhere and didn’t realize it or the system just is bugged. Either way since email isn’t working try another method to contact the support to get it straightened out


----------

